# Horse/pony got out  hmmmmm



## Tinseltoes (27 November 2010)

On thursday night recieved  phone  call from my mom to say a man who lives near the field  said that my horse and pony had been out on the road (lucky they didnt go down to main road),we think someone let them out. Thanks\ to him he got them back into the drive of the farm.When we got there they were happily grazing.Got them back into their field and made sure that the fence line was ok. We checked and only saw that there was 1 place they could of got out HOWEVER  there are sheep in that field and all gates are closed.We believe someone went   forced gate open and let them out as they were in the road (which is quiet). This was about 4 ish/ I did report it to the police BUT they didnt give me a crime ref number. Everyone is keeping an eye now. Could of been kids.Just outsidev Neath.
Am I being OTT??


----------



## dozzie (27 November 2010)

No not at all. We have had gates lifted and opened.You need to padlock both sides as they might come back. Our visitors did but couldnt open the gate a second time. We are still not sure what they were doing, possibly poaching pheasants, but there was a burglary in one of the houses down the lane which backs onto the woods so maybe they were doing a recce. Other people in the area also had gates opened which  turned out to be a getaway route from a burglary.

I would certainly err on the side of caution and make sure nothing of value is left at the farm.

We also informed the police but it was very clear the horses had been let out.


----------



## Tinseltoes (27 November 2010)

Ive put electric fence the other side of the field gate,so\ if they do get it open theyll have to remove the fence. Funny thing is,there are houses all around and the bottom gate had been left open and whoever it was  let them out and the pony.horse legged it.Thankgoodnesws they wernt caught. The neighbours are all keepinf=g an\ eye now  and one comes and checks later on in the night to make sure.Another lady is also keeping and ear open for anything/strangers lurking around. What gets me was they were out at 4pm,guess they realised my two were uncatchable,and took off towards the houses.I believe horses sense danger and know when something is wrong.
How do I padlock the hinge on other part of gate?


----------



## dozzie (27 November 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Ive put electric fence the other side of the field gate,so\ if they do get it open theyll have to remove the fence. Funny thing is,there are houses all around and the bottom gate had been left open and whoever it was  let them out and the pony.horse legged it.Thankgoodnesws they wernt caught. The neighbours are all keepinf=g an\ eye now  and one comes and checks later on in the night to make sure.Another lady is also keeping and ear open for anything/strangers lurking around. What gets me was they were out at 4pm,guess they realised my two were uncatchable,and took off towards the houses.I believe horses sense danger and know when something is wrong.
How do I padlock the hinge on other part of gate?
		
Click to expand...

Put a  heavy duty chain and padlock round the post and the gate, midway between the hinges. That way if they try to lift the gate off the hinges they wont be able to remove the gate and let the horses out. Assuming the other side is also padlocked.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 November 2010)

another cheap but very effective 'deterrent' (only works if someone is in reasonable earshot tho) for gates>
Buy a couple of pull-pin rape alarms.
Fix small peg of wood on floor not far from gatepost & attach alarm to this, cover with leaves, old piece of wood - or anything so it looks like its been there for ages. Then take small piece of wire & attach pin to gate.
When gate is opened however slightly - pin is pulled out - alarm then shrieks 

I've used this a couple of times for:
a. Stopping tampering in stables or feed bins (had a theiving neighbour!)
b. For motorbikes
c. Yard gates.

Can use them for anything - as long as the pin is able to pull easily & cannot be knocked by small animals, its quite effective 

Fingers xx'd nobody tries it again on your 2!


----------



## Tinseltoes (27 November 2010)

Thanks everyone.  I think my 2 are very alert now/


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 November 2010)

Police just phoned and are thinking youths let them out.The police are keeping a eye now.Gave me crime ref number and his mobile too. Very helpful.Apparently theres been graffiti and anti social behaviour in the area.
Gladb police are involved.


----------



## Luci07 (29 November 2010)

Just checking you do have 3rd party liability insurance - as if your horse and pony caused any damage/accidents when out, even though some idiot let them out, you are still legally liable.

And hope your extra precautions help! It happened to us once and some b**stard let out 6 horses (including mine) who had split up and gone some considerably distance by the time the alarm was raised.


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 November 2010)

Luci07 said:



			Just checking you do have 3rd party liability insurance - as if your horse and pony caused any damage/accidents when out, even though some idiot let them out, you are still legally liable.

And hope your extra precautions help! It happened to us once and some b**stard let out 6 horses (including mine) who had split up and gone some considerably distance by the time the alarm was raised.
		
Click to expand...

I will check about 3rd party,think I might,not sure. I know its so annoying when these idiots let horses out.I have the field to myself.
Will let you know about 3rd party.If dont haVE IT,WILL DEFF GET IT.


----------



## PerdixPerdix (29 November 2010)

argh how bad for you! a friend of ours has had his gates opened quite a few times, he thinks its bad blood between someone who wants him investigated for cruelty because they believe his old mare should be put down. he's chained both sides of the gates. 

the rape alarm is a really good idea!


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 November 2010)

Wow thats sad someone has it in for your friend.
The police think its teens.


----------



## Silent Knight (30 November 2010)

What a fantastic idea!


----------



## Tinseltoes (30 November 2010)

Will have to get alarm for the gate.


----------



## Pipkin (1 December 2010)

Your in Tonna aren`t you? where by?
I haven`t heard of anything up Cimla way. Try the padlocking the hinge and getting the alarm.
Have you asked anyone else in the area, there is a couple of livery yards up there.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (1 December 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			I will check about 3rd party,think I might,not sure. I know its so annoying when these idiots let horses out.I have the field to myself.
Will let you know about 3rd party.If dont haVE IT,WILL DEFF GET IT.
		
Click to expand...

BHS Gold membership would give you the 3rd party cover you need and its reduced on the run up to Christmas too


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 December 2010)

I have asked around and knowone has seen anything.The field is NOT remote,so it would be very hard for anyone to pinch them but you never know.. Thank goodness my too dont like strangers and one will not be loaded without a fight.  Police think it\ is teens.


----------

